# Possibly a bit of info for beginners in low tech.



## oldbloke (27 Jul 2013)

As stated elsewhere, I went down the low tech route, aquasoil with osmacote, topped with Akadama. I was adding 50% EI .

My "easy" plants got off to a great start, but as time has gone by it has become apparent that some of them were struggling so I took the decision to go down the CO2 route. In the meantime I decided to try some other things, clutching at straws, I thought.. Unfortunately I did the stupid thing of doing more than one thing at once so the results are inconclusive.

I upped the EI to full rates and also started adding Easycarbo. Up to now, the results have been very good, growth has increased on all species.

I am going to set the CO2 up in another tank and carry on with the new regime to see how things work out in the original.


----------



## zebradanio (27 Jul 2013)

Very similar to my tank , I have moler clay instead of akadama , dosing 10 % ei , 1 ml easy carbo per 50 ml , so will watch with interest.


----------



## oldbloke (27 Jul 2013)

Keep us informed, mate.


----------



## zebradanio (27 Jul 2013)

Just did an update of my journal .


----------



## ceg4048 (28 Jul 2013)

Beginners need to be aware that adding liquid carbon to a planted tank immediately converts the tank a high tech tank. Your journal therefore has an incorrect title. it is NOT a Low tech. This is a very important distinction. High tech by definition means CO2 enrichment.

The enrichment of CO2 is not a panacea. This means that you will simply have different problems, and if you treat a high tech tank as if it were a low tech tank you will set yourself up for future problems.

Cheers,


----------



## oldbloke (28 Jul 2013)

Right, fair enough.
Could you elaborate a bit about treating a high tech as a low tech, please?

Cheers.


----------



## LancsRick (28 Jul 2013)

In terms of water changes, flow and distribution etc, you have to be as diligent as if you were operating pressurised CO2.


----------



## ceg4048 (28 Jul 2013)

Exactly. Thank you. Don't forget to add diligent filter and substrate cleaning, and diligent trimming to that list as well.

Cheers,


----------



## oldbloke (28 Jul 2013)

Many thanks all.


----------



## zebradanio (28 Jul 2013)

Maybe low tech is an incorrect description of my tank but I still wouldn't call it high tech , if you set up a tank that has parts of low and high tech then maybe I have a medium tech aquarium , have the terms high and low tech actually been defined or is it just a general opinion ?


----------



## oldbloke (28 Jul 2013)

zebradanio said:


> Maybe low tech is an incorrect description of my tank but I still wouldn't call it high tech , if you set up a tank that has parts of low and high tech then maybe I have a medium tech aquarium , have the terms high and low tech actually been defined or is it just a general opinion ?


 
We have hybrids......


----------



## LancsRick (28 Jul 2013)

zebradanio said:


> Maybe low tech is an incorrect description of my tank but I still wouldn't call it high tech , if you set up a tank that has parts of low and high tech then maybe I have a medium tech aquarium , have the terms high and low tech actually been defined or is it just a general opinion ?


 
It's high tech zebra, you're adding a carbon source. About the only time you can add LC and claim low tech is if you're doing spot/single dosing to get some algae killed off. Anything regular makes the tank high tech.

If you can put up with the maintenance then it's no bad thing, it's no secret that whilst some superb low techs exist, high techs are usually the ones associated with the most dramatic scapes.


----------



## zebradanio (28 Jul 2013)

Cheers Rick


----------

